# The Lowdown On Rodney White...



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Can anyone who's seen him play a lot give me the story on this guy, I remember he went to UNC-Charlotte, is still young, he's a damn 6'9 SG, I've seen him play 1 or 2 times and thought wow he could be a star...

He was never going to get PT in Detroit, hope he makes it happen in Denver.


----------



## Death2Ray (Jan 8, 2003)

He's a pimp, what else is there to say?


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

man rodney white had big hopes in his first year. quite dissappointing. i still think he can be quite good.

But whats with carmello anthony picturing rodney white at SG and anthony at SF? White at SG? are they serious. i read it in an espn article about anthony welcoming the pick to denver. 

I really dont think white could be a demarr johnson type sg. he is quite big.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

He had an awful rookie year (after many called him the most ready to contribute rookie), but picked things up a bit near the end of last year. He still wasn't too impressive, but he showed enough to make people think that he might be a player in this league. At this point no one really expects anything of him, so he can only go up. From the few games I've seen him play, my totally random guess for what he could become at best: a 15/5/5/1/1 player, which is pretty decent. However, I'm not sure how much he'll develop in Denver now that he has Anthony and Skita competing with him, along with whatever FAs they bring in.


----------



## CraW-SovAH (Jun 30, 2003)

there going to make some trades cause Yarbrough is nice as well.


----------



## Death2Ray (Jan 8, 2003)

Yarbrough is Gawd-awful. Maybe we can trade him for a third round draft pick.

White will be a great contributor off the bench. You act like every player on the team has to start and you're only allowed 5 players per team. He'll backup whoever we get at SG. Platoon the 2/3.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

All I know about him is that during the Denver-New York game, he threw up all over Madison Square Garden. :laugh: 

Marv Albert - "There seems to be - oh my goodness - well, folks, there is a delay due to Denver's Rodney White's vomiting on the floor. He appears to be heading into the locker room to seek medical attention, and we don't know if he'll be back."

Meanwhile, there's a delay message on the screen, and they showed a replay...Kurt Thomas had that "No the f*** you didn't just do that" look on his face. It was the greatest moment in the Knicks season. Which is a sad thing. :laugh:


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> All I know about him is that during the Denver-New York game, he threw up all over Madison Square Garden. :laugh:
> 
> Marv Albert - "There seems to be - oh my goodness - well, folks, there is a delay due to Denver's Rodney White's vomiting on the floor. He appears to be heading into the locker room to seek medical attention, and we don't know if he'll be back."
> ...


Funny stuff i never knew that happened!... lol i can only imagine.


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Death2Ray</b>!
> He's a pimp, what else is there to say?


Yeah, he is a pimp who cant dribble, and can barely shoot.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

How the hell would you know, nybus? You don't even watch Nuggets games. On top of that, you projected that Sophocles wouldn't slip past 15. Try 20 spots later. Rodney White is damn talented, as he showed scoring in double figures in 15 out of the last 16 games. Last year was the first time he actually got real minutes and I thought he did pretty good. He's going to be a damn good player in this league cause he's got great quickness and skill for his size. [strike]Go back where you came from, nybus. Rock misses you.[/strike]

*No personal attacks against other posters. Thanks, Devestata.*


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

Too bad you would beg to go back to where i "came" from. And your claim that i dont watch nuggets games is crazy, considering that i WENT to about 15, and watched every single one.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

You didn't watch ****, and I could care less about you and your buddy's little board. 

Getting back to the subject...

Rodney White is going to be a damn good player, period. Instead of arguing the frivilties, why don't you get to that argument?


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeah this coming from an [strike]idiot[/strike] who said:

"Camby is the second best power forward in the league"

and

"chris kaman is the best center in the draft since ewing.

Your opinions way off base, and have no fact. Just because rodney "looks" pimp, doesnt mean he can play basketball. He stinks and will never be anything good in this league.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

You have the wrong person, [strike]idiot[/strike]. I never said those things. And I don't like Rodney cause he "looks pimp". I'm not a woman. I like him cause at 6'9 he has quickness and a consistent jump shot, along with skills to get to the basket. Why don't you start backing up your posts with facts, chief?


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice to know, that ou, d2r, deathtorey etc. are ashamed of your own opinions, put down the mask, because everyone knows it is you. [strike]Just on the stupidity of your posts it is obvious.[/strike]


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Are you really that stupid? This isn't D2R, chief. Nugsfan, undacovabrotha, SkitaThaHeata...

Anyway, for the second time, get back to the subject. Why exactly does Rodney White suck?


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

He hasnt proven anything whatsoever. He cant dribble (known by the countless amount of turnovers he caused just by trying). He cant shoot, what was his % last year 30? Or was it 20? And he cant play his position on the nugz, because we have melo and skita. I know your argument is going to be, "but he got double figures ten times" big woop for him. Since when is double figures an accomplishment. Rodney stinks, and he should be shipped out of here immediately.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Actually, his percentage was 41%, he averaged 2.2 turnovers a game, and scored in double figures 34, not 10 times. You're right, he can't dribble. But he's pretty much a damn rookie. He came out of college after his first year. He drove to the basket pretty much when he wanted to last year and at times, showed a consistent jumper. No, Rodney White is not perfect but he has a chance to be a really good player, if not a starter in the league. Couple the above facts with him working out this whole summer and you will see a much improved Rodney this season. Count on it.


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

Where are your facts, he did not score 34 times. And even of he did, that isnt a big dealon the ****ty team the nuggets had last year. So he came out of school after one year, so did melo, and 50 bucks says melo does five times better than white did in his second year. White will always be a bench warmer, no matter how pimp he is.


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice covering yourself up d2r.


----------



## pizzoni (Mar 27, 2003)

*He need to learn*

If, White shows progress in his work rate and defence this year like he did last year he will be good.

Last not forgett that McGrady and Ricky Davis pretty much suck in their first twon years in the league.

The only thing that White is bad for Denver is that He and Camby is the only true good trade bait, although I don´t think he will be trade before next season.

Pizzoni


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

With pizzoni's commom sense post, that makes four people that disagree with you nybus. The fact that you thought Sophocles wouldn't slip past 15 negates anything you have to say. And he did score in double figures 34 times last year. Go look at the damn game log. Why would I lie about it? You're clutching on to straws, chief. Let it go. Let. It. Go.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

This thread is locked!! 

Two posters are suspened and NYbus54 and Rodneytharippa, you two are very close in getting suspened. Please take the time to go to this thread and read our guidelines. http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/misc.php?s=&action=faq&page=6

We do not tolerate continued use of name calling. Words such as idiot moron etc: used in debating is not allowed. Consider this a warning. Personal attacks are not what we want here. Continued use of these types of methods will result in suspension if you two ignore my warning. 

Its obvious why the other two were suspended and as soon as i clean up all of this mess, i wil pm them and tell them why. 

Language used by them and personal attacks is not encouraged and will not be allowed. We want mature discussion.


----------

